# Hello



## P A Goldsbury (Mar 21, 2006)

I have posted once or twice in the aikido forum, but I forgot to introduce myself here.

I have been teaching at Hiroshima University since 1980. I teach philosophy of language to undergraduates and the theory & practice of negotiation in the one of the graduate schools. My postgraduate students are all mature students working for companies. They are all Japanese (except for a Chinese student who has just entered the school) and their level of English is not so high, so I have to teach these courses in Japanese.

I also teach some classes in Media Studies (Trolling, Flaming and Internet Addiction) and some courses on Comparative Culture, with emphasis on creation myths.

I am in my 37th year of aikido training and run a dojo in Higashi-Hiroshima.

Kind regards to all,

PAG


----------



## Gemini (Mar 21, 2006)

Welcome to MT, P A Goldsbury! Glad to have you with us! Sounds like a pretty interesting job you have there!


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 21, 2006)

Very nice to have you here  

I hope you're enjoying the Board.

~Tess


----------



## Drac (Mar 21, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT...


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Mar 21, 2006)

Great to have you here.  Sound like you'll have a wealth of experience to share, so thanks for coming on.


----------



## stickarts (Mar 21, 2006)

Fantastic! Welcome to MT!!


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 21, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting
Terry


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 21, 2006)

Welcome aboard!  It's great to have another aikido-ka on board.


----------



## HKphooey (Mar 21, 2006)

Welcome.  Happy posting!


----------



## still learning (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy this forums..........Aloha


----------



## MJS (Mar 21, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!

Mike


----------



## Gentle Fist (Mar 21, 2006)

Welcome to the board! artyon:


----------



## tkd_jen (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello!!
Welcome to MT, I have found it to be a great site, lots of friendly, positive people with a wealth of knowledge.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting.


----------



## kelly keltner (Mar 24, 2006)

welcome

kk


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 25, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting! :asian:


----------



## Lisa (Mar 25, 2006)

Welcome! :wavey:


----------



## mystic warrior (Mar 25, 2006)

Hello


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 25, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 29, 2006)

Welcome, and glad to have you here!  Happy posting!


----------



## Kacey (Mar 29, 2006)

Welcome - enjoy!


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 29, 2006)

Glad to have you with us. :wavey:  Welcome to MartialTalk.  I look forward to more of your posts.

- Ceicei


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 10, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  :ultracool


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Professor


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 12, 2006)

Looking forward to what you add. Welcome to MT!


----------

